# le wallpaper de panther ?



## septimus (17 Septembre 2003)

Quelqu'un saurait-il où on peut trouver le nouveau wallpaper que steve avait ce matin lors de sa présentation de panther ? D'habitude ça ne traîne pas...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2003)

Dommage, je l'avais encore l'autre jour, mais je l'ai effacé... Un site proposait de le télécharger... Je sais plus lequel...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Octobre 2003)

Voilà j'ai trouvé sur *MacMotiva*.


----------

